# Problem z ustawieniem zegara

## Xywa

Witam,

Po zmianie czasu mój zegar pokazuję czas o 1 godz. do przodu. Gdy zmieniłem czas za pomocą komendy date jako root, po kolejnym restarcie znowu mam stary czas. Gdy próbuje zmienić czas pod KDE (jako czy jako root, pokazuję mi się błąd:

 *Quote:*   

> unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6

 

Co zrobić?

----------

## gexcite

W biosie zmienić?

----------

## SlashBeast

wrzuc sobie rdate, a nastepnie:

```
rdate -s ntp.task.gda.pl

hwclock --utc --systohc

rm -f /etc/adjtime
```

Jezeli masz czas 'local' to zamiast --utc analogicznie --local. Zakladam tez, ze masz ustawiona ladnie strefe czasowa.

----------

## happ

ja u siebie miałem ten sam problem i zrobiłem to tak

w pliku /etc/conf.d/clock zmienne ustawiłem na następujące

```
CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"

```

i po restarcie mam taki sam czas jak na windows i linux

----------

## Xywa

 *happ wrote:*   

> ja u siebie miałem ten sam problem i zrobiłem to tak
> 
> w pliku /etc/conf.d/clock zmienne ustawiłem na następujące
> 
> 

 

Dzięki Slash i haap. Działały u mnie obydwie opcje, jednakże po ostatnim update systemu nie mam pliku /etc/conf.d/clock.   :Sad: 

```
# ls /etc/conf.d/

acpid      consolefont    dmesg          gpm       keymaps     mysql         network    rc         sshd         udev

alsasound  crypto-loop    env_whitelist  hald      localmount  mysqlmanager  pciparm    rdate      staticroute  urandom

bluetooth  device-mapper  fsck           hostname  lvm         net           pydoc-2.7  rsyncd     sysklogd     wireless.example

bootmisc   dmcrypt        git-daemon     hwclock   modules     net.example   pydoc-3.1  saslauthd  twistd       xdm
```

----------

## Garrappachc

/etc/conf.d/hwclock. Nowe OpenRC.

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/hwclock. Nowe OpenRC.

 

THX!

----------

